# 
,  .    6%-.     -  ,         , ..      .    . ,   ,      ,   .

            --, ,     ?    - ?


, ,  !!!

----------


## lidik

> , ..      .


 ?

----------

,   ,    6%          .   ?

              ?

----------

!!!

     +     .          ,       .       ().
    . .,    ,               ?

    +     ?       ?
   ,    .      .   (    ?!),   .   !
 , - .

----------


## ABell

> !!!
> 
>     . .,    ,               ?


    ...

----------

,  ,     ?

----------


## ABell

.
  ...   -         ( ).

----------

,           , .1009 ,         ,      (..  ),   ,   ,      ,        ,       ,        ( ),        .
    -       , ..,      ,     ,    .        .

----------

> ,           , .1009 ,         ,      (..  ),   ,   ,      ,        ,       ,        ( ),        .
>     -       , ..,      ,     ,    .        .


    ...   .

----------


## Olga376

?    ?

----------


## ABell

...

----------

:    :     (  .)  ,      --"      "       .                (   )

----------


## ABell

> :    :     (  .)  ,      --"      "       .                (   )


   ?  .

----------


## Nastasiya

,     ,    ( 15%)      ,   ,   (   -   )     ,   ,   (   - ,  )?

----------


## ABell

,  ?

----------

> ,  ?


,    ,      (    ), ,   . .

----------


## Nastasiya

> ,  ?


,    ,      (    ), ,   . .

----------


## ABell

> ,    ,      (    ), ,   . .


 =+  ?

----------


## Nastasiya

> =+  ?


 ,     : , , ,   ..
    ...      ....  ?      15%,    ,    - ,      ,      ,   ,   .    ?

----------


## lidik

> ....  ?


  ,        132.

----------


## ABell

> ,     : , , ,   ..
>     ...      ....  ?      15%,    ,    - ,      ,      ,   ,   .    ?


    (     ).

----------


## Nastasiya

> (     ).


    .          ?

----------


## ABell

> .          ?


    .

----------


## ribka

;  :    :     (  .)  ,      --"      "       .                (   )
       ?    ?

----------


## ABell

> ;  :    :     (  .)  ,      --"      "       .                (   )
>        ?    ?


   - . (     .)           (+., -)?    ,  ... ( ,       - !)

----------


## ribka

.,      .         . (  -   )           .

----------


## ABell

> .,      .         . (  -   )           .


     ?

----------

> ,  .    6%-.     -  ,         , ..      .    . ,   ,      ,   .
> 
>             --, ,     ?    - ?
> 
> 
> , ,  !!!


     -   ,     ,    - ,   ,    .
            ,   ,  ,     , -   .  . 9  N 132- ,              .  ,            .       " ",        :  ,  ,      (. 182  , 189  )

----------

. 9  N 132- ,              .  ,            .       " ",        :  ,  ,      (. 182  , 189  

   .          -.   .    ?

----------

